# Wednesday Snapper run 6/20



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning all,
Took a couple of days off to hunt snapper, what a tough day. As usual, we headed out of Hurlburt thru Destin's pass. Started off knocking off bait with ease. My expert wife schooled 2 new comers to fishing on the art of sabiki fishing. After a few passes, the bait well had to be assisted with my washdown to keep them alive. Not sure why everyone live bait near the pass, I simply head out the the bridge rubble and catch bait year round. Piling up on a bait ball just is no fun for me!
Anyway, we headed SW about 8 miles and started our drifts, over and over again, no snapper, but the kids were killing the trigger. I mean every drop these two new anglers put us to shame. Majority quality keepers coming up and back into the water one after another.
Finally made our way to the timberholes where no life appeared on the screen. We dropped anyway and game on. Didn't limit but we did manage quality keepers. Mister tax man showed up and started his deadly game of take what he wanted when he wanted. Flipper got some action as well, I hook one and he jus about spooled me before we could retrieve most of my line back. Made our way back the the sound where we rescued 2 jet skiers. towed them back their dock and head home. At the dock some folks where trailering a go fast monster and one of the guy got his hand between the boat and the trailer roller. Just about cut his thumb off. Thanks to our medic on board, we bandaged him up and off to the hospital they went. Hope everything worked out for them, this guy was in some real pain! Got the boat and fish cleaned at Hurlburt late in the evening.
All in all, great day out with friends and family on the GOM!
Enjoy the pics


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you. I really enjoyed the read.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

all that good karma will pay off. thanks for the tip on your bait up spot. looks like you got a great team there.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not that you put that small mingo in the livewell but just be careful with new people on the boat as they may. FWC has checked my livewell most of the times they come aboard! Sounds like a tough but yet still good day!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great read! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Not that you put that small mingo in the livewell but just be careful with new people on the boat as they may. FWC has checked my livewell most of the times they come aboard! Sounds like a tough but yet still good day!


Thanks for the tip, a few mingo did make the live well. I'll make sure it doesn't happen again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is an awesome day, and helped a fellow fisherman at the dock. Nice Snappers!!! Great post.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report ! Looks like your bunch had a ball ! Very cool being able to help someone in need like that its a good feeling. :notworthy:


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I would like to know your sabiki tricks, what size and type you use. I have not had luck.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*No tricks*



bfish said:


> I would like to know your sabiki tricks, what size and type you use. I have not had luck.


The beauty of PFF is the wealth of knowledge here, got tips just reading older post. 
1. I buy a variety of hook size, color and length. 
2. I use very light spinning reels (Diawa) with braid and mono of different color. 
3. Depending on the current, 1, 2 or 3 ounce sinker to the bottom with a light jig motion to the mid column then back down again. 
4. Once you have one, keep him jigging til his partners show up. 
5. I try to keep the boat over the structure with the stern into the waves watching lines are kept evenly apart. 
6. I rarely fish bait balls, simply run out to the bridge rubble, search around and drop away. Never failed to catch bait there. 45 - 65 ft of water.
7. Sometimes with tip the hooks with squid just to wake them up.
Hope this helps, oh my crew does the magic, i just drive the bus! LOL

Bridge Rubble just outside of Destin's Pass
BRIDGE RUBBLE	29.50.042	85.29.830
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.01.054	86.05.709
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.04.286	85.48.920
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.11.251	86.09.333
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.12.112	86.09.675
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.12.411	86.10.008
Bridge Rubble	30.13.954	87.12.124
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.14.951	86.25.647
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.15.561	86.34.498
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.15.770	86.31.796
bridge rubble	30.15.901	86.11.30.1
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.17.354	86.32.058
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.096	86.31.819
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.249	86.24.353
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.354	86.31.133
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.464	86.23.531
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.477	86.29.828
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.486	86.27.225
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.591	86.24.493
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.18.927	86.29.219
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.19.170	86.30.308
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.19.200	87.07.325
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.19.538	86.35.126
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.19.720	86.32.881
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.19.791	86.29.266
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.19.909	86.36.077
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.250	86.35.442
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.280	86.29.463
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.422	86.33.370
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.459	86.32.377
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.545	86.31.715
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.712	86.31.672
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.741	86.29.501
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.839	86.29.625
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.856	86.29.598
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.856	86.29.608
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.873	86.29.492
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.889	86.29.646
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.890	86.29.506
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.906	86.29.499
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.906	86.29.550
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.923	86.29.503
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.939	86.29.497
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.20.939	86.29.618
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.088	86.29.552
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.137	86.29.634
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.157	86.36.165
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.171	86.43.554
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.269	86.29.785
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.835	86.29.685
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.852	86.29.659
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.21.951	86.29.972
BRIDGE RUBBLE	30.22.235	86.35.249


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

JD7.62 said:


> Not that you put that small mingo in the livewell but just be careful with new people on the boat as they may. FWC has checked my livewell most of the times they come aboard! Sounds like a tough but yet still good day!


A friend had one on the hook when FWC pulled up. Made him reel up, checked his bait and gave him a certificate.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice Report!
Thanks 
BTW it's a 360 kinda world.
Good deeds are not forgotten by the man upstairs.
Good looking crew!


Can't say much for the Captain though.........


----------

